# Burning bush



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Is it talking to you? If not, grab a fire extinguisher!
OK, sorry..... I couldn't resist.... I have no idea. But someone here does, I'm sure.

DM


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.tlehcs.com/Question of the Week/Archive Questions/Trees and Shrubs/burningbush.htm


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> Is it talking to you? If not, grab a fire extinguisher!
> OK, sorry..... I couldn't resist.... I have no idea. But someone here does, I'm sure.
> 
> DM


 
Well it did tell me something about finding the promised land in the large house next door... so I'm not sure :laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

-=chuckle=-

sorry

DM


----------



## skittlebear (Mar 26, 2010)

*I'm sorry but I don't have the answer to your question but I am very interested in burning bushes. I am a new home owner and have zero landscaping experience, lol. I have heard that they are quite easy to care for. *

*I was thinking of putting some directly in front of my house behind an edger with some pretty flowers in front. I'm unsure if this would be a good idea. I'm torn between the burning bush and boxwood. I just think burning bushes are so beautiful!!! Hope you get the answer to your question. *


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

​other than lighting them on fire.... Burning Bush can be pruned now. If you must use hedge shears, thin out the inside with hand pruners when you finish with the shears. The shears leave the plant with tight growth on the outside and nothing on the inside. If you selectively thin the shrub to let light into the center of the plant, you'll get more growth on the inside.

Burning Bush- even compact Burning Bush, gets about 8' tall and wide, so space accordingly and you won't have to prune as much. As long as they aren't in soggy soil, they are pretty much carefree. This plant is considered invasive in most states.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

Be careful of the shearing effect which will cause witch's brooms. The end of the plant will have 3, 4, or five shoots coming from one branch. Looks like a broom. Sounds like yours are good size already. Perhaps thinning them out, maybe remove every other one. They are not meant to be hedged. Like garden Concepts said prune the interior as well. They need to look pretty when the leaves fall off too!! 
Skittlebear- Burning bushes are beautiful just do the research on the pruning. If you want more of a hedge then by all means use the boxwood. They are evergreen as well. I like both. I just find the boxwood a little more formal. Depending on your pruning style of course. i would venture to say the boxwood will be a little tougher to establish than the BB


----------

